# Want to be a Lyft driver, read this first!



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

Lol at you reading this thread for some Lyft drama!

This thread is just to advise people wanting to drive for Lyft, CREATE YOUR DRIVER ACCOUNT USING FACEBOOK!

It seriously stupefied me that this big "technology" company can't grant you access to the Facebook driver's groups if you created your account with your phone number. I mean, it was MIND BOGGLING!

So, before you apply for Lyft, do yourself a favor and make sure you apply on an account associated with a Facebook account. Otherwise, you will FOREVER be shunned from the community.

Here I am, a MENTOR, and can not access the Facebook group. FOR SHAME!



But do it the right way!


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

Well...I lost my chance Lool


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I agree. Even if you are anti facebook which I totally understand, make an account just for Lyft. The information and help in the official and UN-official Lyft facebook lounges is very valuable.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Well color me anti-Facebook and I already took the Lyft plunge with just a phone number. Oh well ....

Aside from the Facebook Lounge, are there any other Lyft sources? The Lyft reddit seems to have some information. Are there other places?


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

There are other sources, yes. Mostly *****ing an complaining sources. If you actually would like to talk to other Lyft drivers in your region, Facebook account is a MUST!

New Lyft drivers may not know this, but you can see other drivers in the Lyft app. And YOU CAN CLICK ON THEM TO FIND OUT WHO THEY ARE! This may seem stupid, but maybe you would like to ask another driver WHY THEY ARE THERE!

I can't do it. I made my driver account with a phone number. I click on other drivers and get their name but I have NO WAY of contacting them.

Because I made my driver account using my phone number.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

Crownan said:


> There are other sources, yes. Mostly *****ing an complaining sources. If you actually would like to talk to other Lyft drivers in your region, Facebook account is a MUST!
> 
> New Lyft drivers may not know this, but you can see other drivers in the Lyft app. And YOU CAN CLICK ON THEM TO FIND OUT WHO THEY ARE! This may seem stupid, but maybe you would like to ask another driver WHY THEY ARE THERE!
> 
> ...


Sure you do, log in as a pax, move your pin close to them, request a ride and call them. Dick move, but possible.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

I also made the mistake of signing up with my phone number.
I just fail to understand why they have no way to link your facebook to your account afterwards. It can't be that difficult.
It's also rather annoying that I have to get the verification text message every time I sign into the app.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Same problem... there have been other threads on this, but np.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't know if I signed up with my phone number or FB but I am able to sign in to the driver portal with FB. However I still haven't been added to the Lounge and I really want to connect with drivers in my area. How do I know if I've been added? I contacted Lyft support and all they said was to send a request to be added, but I can't even find it. Can someone help me out with this?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Brandy said:


> I don't know if I signed up with my phone number or FB but I am able to sign in to the driver portal with FB. However I still haven't been added to the Lounge and I really want to connect with drivers in my area. How do I know if I've been added? I contacted Lyft support and all they said was to send a request to be added, but I can't even find it. Can someone help me out with this?


If you have not done so already. Log out of Lyft on the app on your phone by going into your profile. Then log back in using facebook on your phone. This might automatically signal Lyft to invite you to the lounges. If you don't receive an invitation within a day or so, email [email protected] with the request and your facebook info.

It is possible that you can log into your account with facebook now, but if you didn't use your facebook when you signed up it is impossible to be added to the facebook lounges.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

It was stated during the Google hang-out that they can now switch phone number accounts to Facebook ones. I sent a message to support last week asking to switch but have not yet received a response.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Crownan said:


> It was stated during the Google hang-out that they can now switch phone number accounts to Facebook ones. I sent a message to support last week asking to switch but have not yet received a response.


Interesting. That would be a big help to many that signed up via phone #.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

You have to go to the actual transcript to see the answer but it's in there. In case anyone missed it, here is the link to the recap http://community.lyft.com/2014/09/08/john-zimmer-qa/


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I agree. Even if you are anti facebook which I totally understand, make an account just for Lyft. The information and help in the official and UN-official Lyft facebook lounges is very valuable.


I thought you could invite/sneak another driver in.....!


----------



## Brandy (Sep 15, 2014)

LuLu said:


> I thought you could invite/sneak another driver in.....!


I was initially trying to do that, but I can't even locate my local lounge on FB to begin with.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Brandy said:


> I was initially trying to do that, but I can't even locate my local lounge on FB to begin with.


I found mine, and requested an invitation, but have yet to receive a response after several weeks...


----------



## Brandy (Sep 15, 2014)

What search parameters did you use?


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Brandy said:


> What search parameters did you use?


Just Lyft and my city.


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

Crownan said:


> Here I am, a MENTOR, and can not access the Facebook group. FOR SHAME!
> !


I am in the same boat unfortunately...for shame indeed.


----------

